# How to use Laptop for Cable, TV & Internet



## Angrod (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I think the easiest way to ask this question is as follows:

*"If I buy a laptop computer and bring it on camping trips, how can I use it to do everything and what equipment/software will I need to buy?"*

Basically, I would like to be able to:

1) *Hook up to Cable.*  Since campgrounds that offer cable basically have a coaxial cable running into your camper, I would need to start from that input.  In otherwords, *how can I connect that coaxial cable to my laptop computer and start watching all the cable channels?*

2) *Receive Digital Broadcast.*  Basically, how can I receive digital broadcast signals and tune my laptop to different over air tv stations?

3) *Use the Internet.*  Is there a way to use the internet from anywhere, even if you are on top of a mountain in Vermont with no connections?  And would you have to pay by the minute?  Also, if the campground offered wi-fi internet or some other type of connection, what hardware/software would I need for that?

I know there are a LOT of questions within the questions that I am asking, but I'm basically looking for the simplest answers, like "all you need to do is buy this device and these cords to do this" OR "there is no possible way to do what you are asking".

So basically me and the wife are looking for a 5-6 pound all-in-one entertainment device to toss in the back of the car when we go camping.  We're sick of dragging along a TV, DVD Player and boombox, and would like to be able to use the internet.  This is not the only reason we are buying a Laptop, but definetely one of the main reasons. 

I would really appreciate any advice.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## ronster667 (Jan 4, 2009)

Angrod said:


> 1) *Hook up to Cable.*  Since campgrounds that offer cable basically have a coaxial cable running into your camper, I would need to start from that input.  In otherwords, *how can I connect that coaxial cable to my laptop computer and start watching all the cable channels?*
> 
> 2) *Receive Digital Broadcast.*  Basically, how can I receive digital broadcast signals and tune my laptop to different over air tv stations?
> 
> ...



1. i dont really know if you can do this for laptops but for desktops you can buy a tv tuner card im pretty sure they dont make them for laptops but you can always search around for it

2. same as 1 

3. buy a wierless card, it will find a connection but if there isnt one to find you could always get like the at&t internet card but that costs money every month like regular internet


----------



## FairDoos (Jan 4, 2009)

Bump* (Just bumping existing threads above the spam.)


----------



## TFT (Jan 4, 2009)

1) and 2) Buy one of these tuners, coaxial in and plug into laptop USB port





2) Buy a terrestrial antenna and use above


----------

